# Rustic in Cadillac



## Calvintbibbs (Sep 22, 2014)

Anybody have any experience with the local zoning on a 200 sq ft rustic cabin in Haring township? (No water or plumbing). In Cadillac Michigan. I would like I build a small cabin to spend a night or two and a place to store my gear. I have 20 acres. Any help/comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

This is not in Cadillac, Wexford Co., but a friend of mine put up a metal sided and roofed pole barn a few miles to your east. It has a cement floor garage style door on the side and sold front and rear entrance doors. Windows were put in after the final inspection along with gas lines, lights and heat. Also wired for a generator.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Calvintbibbs said:


> Anybody have any experience with the local zoning on a 200 sq ft rustic cabin in Haring township? (No water or plumbing). In Cadillac Michigan. I would like I build a small cabin to spend a night or two and a place to store my gear. I have 20 acres. Any help/comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Good luck with that. In most townships, they will not let you build that small, nor can you put up a pole barn without having a residence first that meets minimum square footage requirements. Want to try an RV? That won't work either. Can't keep it on your own property for more than 2 weeks a year unless you have the residence. Don't ask me how I know :rant: You might be lucky and have your property in a township that has lax zoning, but I would check with them before you do anything.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Steve said:


> Good luck with that. In most townships, they will not let you build that small, nor can you put up a pole barn without having a residence first that meets minimum square footage requirements. Want to try an RV? That won't work either. Can't keep it on your own property for more than 2 weeks a year unless you have the residence. Don't ask me how I know :rant: You might be lucky and have your property in a township that has lax zoning, but I would check with them before you do anything.


I agree with the "good luck with that". 

Haring Township has anything but lax zoning. The township encompasses most of the commercial, industrial and residential areas immediately north of the City of Cadillac proper. They are dealing daily with some very large commercial and industrial businesses as well as all the residential. They are very much on top of zoning, they have to be.


----------



## Calvintbibbs (Sep 22, 2014)

The local zoning guy is a real treat. The day after I purchased the property I called to ask questions and he lectured me like I was planning to retire in a tree fort. And the camper thoughts, he told me "to take it home when you leave!" Quite a monopoly government has, frustrating.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

In the township where our camp is (Kalkaska Co) we can use a camper on vacant land as long as it's licensed. Worth checking, he might not be able to stop you from doing that. I agree, some zoning guys act like the Gestapo and treat people accordingly, some are real jack*****es.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Most areas that you can build a small cabin on are zoned recreational. The camp we have in kalkaska is in a " recreational " zoning district. Not sure if it still is but the township guy came out and said nice place all good just don't move in for good. Been there since 1989 though.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I built a house in Haring Township 5 miles north of Cadillac. You are right about the zoning commission...best day about owning that house was when I sold it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

